# What does GS & GT in graphic card mean??



## gigyaster (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeas the title says it all.


e.g, 215 mb nvidia card with 8600 GT

 and in hp laptops I found that the power of graphics card is in GS

What does it mean, which is better??


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 2, 2009)

its like GS < GT < GTS < GTX.


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 2, 2009)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> GS < GT < GTS < GTX.


Good one. Where is the place for a normal card?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 2, 2009)

GS cards are meant for casual gaming and watching HD stuff seamlessly. GT,GTS,GTX cards are meant for heavy graphics intensive gaming and 3D work with Maya,3Ds Max etc. 
Both these categories of cards have a considerable amount of advantage over the integrated graphics.


----------



## gigyaster (Jan 2, 2009)

^^^ very helpful, thnaks


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 2, 2009)

No worries dude


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 2, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> Good one. Where is the place for a normal card?



Normal card ?? Dont get confused dear. Every card fron Nvidia has one of these tags attatched . nuthing like a normal card. Even though GT is the most commonly used tag.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Jan 2, 2009)

What would be the average price differnce of a GS card and GTX card??? For the same RAM ofcourse (...say 512MB)....


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 2, 2009)

actually not all models have GS and GTX models. basically .... the low-end midrange cards have GS versions (along with GT version) and the mid end cards have GTX and GTX+ versions (which make them High End eventually) .... the only card having all three version was 8800 (8800 GS, 8800 GT, 8800 GTX) as far as i rem.


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 2, 2009)

Actually, the GS, GT and GTX monikers have been rendered dead by nVidia's new nomenclature. Newer cards are "GTX xxx" without any suffix, possibly to make it easier for n00bs to differentiate between different cards.


----------



## jck (Jan 2, 2009)

and go is good for generating heat without any load and performing badly...
ex 7300 go


----------

